# My boyos



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's been a long time but a few newer videos of the boyos. (Heads up, they all have music so don't blast your eardrums out)

*MowMow has decided I've spent enough money this Christmas Season and a hard day of shopping is no reason for take out!*






*Book giving MowMow a bath. He's such a good brother (sometimes).*






*...aannd Neelix. He was determined to clean the ketchup off my plate, even thought he doesn't appear to enjoy it.*


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Good stuff. Neelix appears to be trying to get rid of the taste. Perfect music accompanying the effort.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I laughed so hard at the ketchup video, I scared my girls! It almost makes me want boy cats!!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He's such a little piggy. He steals everything edible. A few months back he snagged a pot brownie (it's legal here). I got most of it back but he ate enough to get pretty goofy for a few hours. 

Just last week he stole a jalapeno popper. Got most of it back as well, but they were SPICY and he made faces for a while. 

Last night I forgot to put on the child safety latch on one of the cabinets and He ate almost a half a bag of mini marshmallows.I


He always licks up the leftover ketchup and he always makes this face in between bites of it.

He's a bizare little creature apparently with a cast iron stomach or a fantastic guardian amgel.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That first video was hilarious! Wish I had him here to do that with my wallet...

Your boys are adorable. Neelix should have asked Book for a grooming after that ketchup!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

MowMow said:


> A few months back he snagged a pot brownie (it's legal here).


I'm jealous. New York needs to lighten up on rec amounts.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Book is gorgeous. Now I want a black cat.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Greenport ferals said:


> I'm jealous. New York needs to lighten up on rec amounts.


It became legal this past year. LOL. I'm 43 and that was my first time trying anything other than a glass of wine here or there. It was a mixed blessing. If I hadn't bought it, he wouldn't have eaten it. If I hadn't eaten it and been pretty chill I would have had an anxiety attack researching if it would hurt him (between the chocolate and the marijuana). I called his vet and they all had a good laugh at us, he was hilarious. He was so chill then when I offered him some potato chips he wouldn't get up to come get them. Instead he dragged himself across the floor on his side using his nails. Then when I put them away he dragged himself back to his sunspot and slept for HOURS. I think MowMow would appreciate it if he had a daily dose. He was out of trouble and didn't annoy his brothers for an entire afternoon/evening.

A few more of the boyos. 
The fridge picture happened when i forgot to lock the childproof latch on the fridge. By all the knocked over stuff it looks like they'd been in there for a little while before prying that drawer open.


----------



## Purfect (Sep 21, 2015)

Nuliajuk said:


> Book is gorgeous. Now I want a black cat.


I know, after seeing that, who wouldn't want one.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Love the fridge pic! Did you call Neelix chubby in another thread? Not seeing it...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

In the fridge pic, Book is on the right watching. That is him @ about 17lbs. With his head in the drawer is Neelix, he's not that overweight in that picture, no. It was taken months ago (must have been before April when they discovered my dairy allergy since there's still milk in there).


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, Book is proof that 17 lbs, never mind 15, does not necessarily mean overweight. I would have never guessed 17 lbs. He must be a really long kitty. Neelix is hilarious. And he looks pretty lean, so even if he gained some weight since then, maybe he just looks a little chubby compared to Book. Chubby. You should have seen Celia a couple of years ago.  

How old is Neelix now?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Neelix will be 3 on April 2nd 2017. Book will be 8 later in April. MowMow turned 13, this past summer.


----------

